# Digital cameras



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm kinda starting to look into a new digital camera and was wondering what was out there that is pretty good. I'm going to want to spend $200-300 w/o accessories and would like decent quality. My brother and my sister both have Canon's and really seem to like them. I don't need professional pictures, but would still like them to look pretty good. I'll be using it to take pics of my pets, friends and family, and when im on a vacation or hunting.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Are you looking for a compact or full size camera? I know Ive always been recomended cannons from photog buffs. Ive heard their sensors are a few steps ahead of the other brands.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a Canon Powershot w/ the big LCD screen and I really like it. It fits what you're looking for perfectly. I'd maybe rather have normal batteries than having to recharge though.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have the Canon Power Shot Pro 1. I bring that on hunts with me. It's awesome it's got mega zoom 8 mp. It takes great pictures. The link below has a few I took after a local Ice storm. The site downs sizes them but you can get a good idea of the quality. Since I bought that camera I have bought 3 other Canons. One for my girlfriend, one for my daughter and a smaller one for myself. Their support is great too. I have called them a couple of times with questions I have gotten right through and got answers to all my questions. I will never buy another brand of still camera. As far as video I have a Sony Handycam SR300. I got that for hunting.
http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/jj317/Bgunit68/


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

One word: Canon.

I have two point and shoot Canons. A 5 megapixel A610 and a 7 MP Canon Elph. Best things I ever bought.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I have to agree with getting a Canon. I've used a couple other brands and Canon takes the best pictures in my opinion.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey Fallguy. All this hunting knowledge and you have good tase in cameras. I just bought more sounds for my FX3. We're doing yote in the morning and crow in the afternoon all weekend. I got the owl topper for the Jack in the Box. Our season ends March 31. I am sending my FX3 in to get upgaded to the FX5.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm looking for a regular sized camera. Looks like Canon is going to be the way to go.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I like my olympus. ITs not huge and it has o ten optical zome takes great pictures. Under five hundred.

























































These are a few good pictures from last year. You dont have to pay thousands. Just make sure to get rechargeable batteries. Thats the key and get a good optical zoom. DIgital gets grainy


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Them bear pictures are some of the most amazing non-professional pictures I've seen. I think that second one needs to go on my desktop.  
:beer:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks, i really need to get some of them framed.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Crew, love the drake gaddy pic.

I want a camera for short videos too. Is a Cannon the way to go for that too. I had a Sony, which I liked, but left it on top of the truck and it's long gone!

I was thinking about the SI5 or similar.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't know if you bought a camera yet, but here's a few pictures I've taken with my Canon Powershot SX100. 
http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii3/Hammy99/Misc/IMG_0069.jpg
http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii3/Hammy99/Misc/IMG_0028.jpg
http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii3/Hammy99/Misc/IMG_0039.jpg

Only had the camera a couple months. Haven't had much chance to use it yet. And I have yet to read the manual so I have no idea how to use the finer points of the camera yet. In due time.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I recently bought my wife the Canon S5is and she really likes it. I have been happy with the photos that have come from it. With 8MP, a fair sensor, 12x optics (36mm-432mm), and IS it makes a very nice camera for $310 from B&H Photo.


----------

